# Marine Knives



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Got the leather work done, the handles are Bocate and Cocobola. I came across some Marine tabs and I was told they were from WWII. I believe this is an honorable way to display these because I had a previous request to make one this way by a Marine. The blades are 4 1/2 and shy of 5 1/2 inches long.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Very, very nice!!

Darlene


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I likey


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those are very nice. Good work


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' work, Johnny


----------



## Willwin (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice work. The sheath you have stamped is an eagle globe and anchor from the WW2 era. The one on the left is more modern. You can tell because the anchor is fouled. 

Will


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everybody and for the info too.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*How much are they?*

Man I wish I could afford one of them

I spent 3 1/2 years Humping the hills of Afghanistan for our beloved U S M C

Semper Fi


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look nice


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice.....good job....


----------

